# Cool season POA Annua spring strategy, Tenacity, Etho...anything else?



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

So I did a full reno this fall, 80%KBG(Midnight/Mazama) 20% PRG(Barenburg RPR/Grandslam PRG mix). I started my reno too late and was unable to apply prodiamine before the grass started to shut down. Even before that I definitely had a lot of POA A and POA T germinate alone with my desirable grasses.

I am trying to formulate my strategy to deal with the POA A...POA T I have given up hope besides hand pulling when I find it. My question how early can I apply Tenacity and Ethofumesate..From what I can see POA A can actually grow and mature over winter, so if it is growing then logically I think it could also be killed by a herbacide. My plan is below, but when is the earliest I can start. I live in NJ BTW.

WK 1: Apply Tenacity/Ethofumesate/Speedzone
WK 4: Apply Tenacity/Ethofumesate
WK 7: Apply Tenacity/Ethofumesate
WK 10: Apply Anuew Plant growth regulator
WK 12: Seed PRG for any areas with poor coverage due to POA kill(maybe not necessary).


----------



## jhov415 (Dec 21, 2018)

Happy New Year! I just completed my second application of Etho on Dec 28th with first app on Nov 28th. Seeing the POA A starting to check out. i plan to do another application early Feb and that should take care of my issues. Same plan i used last year with great spring results. I skip the tenacity as im not a fan of the bleaching look.

THis link should show pictures of before and after from 2 years ago. 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=9236&start=10


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

Yes very happy New Year! .. I am a bit north of you, what are the best temperatures for Etho. Right now here in NJ we have soil temperature of 37 degrees. I would love to be able to apply ethofumesate right now. I don't mind the bleaching of the lawn if I am going to put it down in the winter. I could do the full rate of etho and a half rate of tenacity.


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

What type of surfactant do you use with Etho?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Jersey_diy said:


> So I did a full reno this fall, 80%KBG(Midnight/Mazama) 20% PRG(Barenburg RPR/Grandslam PRG mix). I started my reno too late and was unable to apply prodiamine before the grass started to shut down. Even before that I definitely had a lot of POA A and POA T germinate alone with my desirable grasses.
> 
> I am trying to formulate my strategy to deal with the POA A...POA T I have given up hope besides hand pulling when I find it. My question how early can I apply Tenacity and Ethofumesate..From what I can see POA A can actually grow and mature over winter, so if it is growing then logically I think it could also be killed by a herbacide. My plan is below, but when is the earliest I can start. I live in NJ BTW.
> 
> ...


Great topic. I also had a great deal of POA A sprout up this fall after my overseed. I have Poa constrictor and tenacity on hand and I'm wondering about applying PC in the spring as well. I'll be following this


----------



## f_l (Aug 11, 2020)

been following this to see if theres an answer and havent seen. think im just gonna go for it.


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

I was able to see that the label for progress does not state that a surfactant is needed. I found the answer on domyown.

I am just waiting for my order it ethofumesate to come in.. I think when it comes in I am only going to do the etho and tenacity. Not sure I need the speed zone. I don't want to stress the new kbg to much


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Why not just wait until next fall and use pre emergent?


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Jersey_diy said:


> What type of surfactant do you use with Etho?


NIS. MSO can also be used but need to be careful as it can be a much hotter mix and cause more turf injury.


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

Lawn Noob said:


> Why not just wait until next fall and use pre emergent?


To be honest I will need do that as well. I am trying to reduce the competition between my reno and the poa. If I can get a majority of the poa I feel like that will give the kbg more room to spread and have better coverage through the summer.

Also I think I have some shady areas that the poa is able to survive the summer. So post emergent is the way to go for those areas.


----------



## alt-brian (Sep 14, 2018)

I find that the best strategy for controlling poa is also the least expensive...pre emergent app in the fall. I already have the equipment and chemicals. I do a split app in the spring and then a final app in the fall. Is it 100% effective? No. But it does keep the vast majority of new weeds under control, including poa.


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

I agree for sure, the poa is such a big problem right now that it is going to take a little more then a pre-emergent.

Besides I like seeing how I can take it up a notch, its fun


----------



## alt-brian (Sep 14, 2018)

Jersey_diy said:


> Lawn Noob said:
> 
> 
> > Why not just wait until next fall and use pre emergent?
> ...


The problem is that most post emergents for poa will also kill your KBG. Poa and KBG are very, VERY similar grasses. The specialty products that kill poa but don't kill KBG are crazy expensive. Yes, I've looked into it. I found that I just had to bite the bullet and go with the pre emergent every fall.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Rightline Etho 4SC is not crazy expensive to me but each of us is different.

Ethofumesate can be applied 8 weeks after emergence on KBG.

I plan on adding Ethofumesate to my split apps of Prodiamine this spring.

I have screenshots of the label but postimage isnt showing available right now


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

I paid 84$ for a half gallon of ethofumesate Rightline Etho 4SC from pest strong. Should last me a while.

More expensive then a pre emergent but I will get about 100k sq ft from it. I have 15k sq ft of turf.


----------

